# Curtis 1231C Failed: Replacement options?



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Another used curtis. To get better, it will get pricey, however yours may be repairable since I recall threads here dealing with some common failures. Don't know what manzanita micro wants for a zilla, or what Sol jr$ go for. Might be a forklift place local to you.


----------



## Dietter (11 mo ago)

piotrsko said:


> Another used curtis. To get better, it will get pricey, however yours may be repairable since I recall threads here dealing with some common failures. Don't know what manzanita micro wants for a zilla, or what Sol jr$ go for. Might be a forklift place local to you.


Roger on all that. I'd love to do a Zilla 1k, but the price would be more than I have into the whole conversion at this point! Image from early in conversion process.


----------



## CLepiz (6 mo ago)

Would you consider selling the Curtis? I’ve never worked with one but I might take a crack at fixing it.


----------



## ekthor (Sep 1, 2012)

Get a 144V400A controller from Kelly, I sell them at 700USD includes J1, J2 harness, USB cable and free shipping. By all means use Lithium battery pack with a 144V100Ah you can get 75MPH and 50Mile range easily. How much you get now with Lead Acid? No more than 30 miles I bet. Need more range? simply add battery modules, I have 200Mile range in my VW bug. I also sell the battery modules, with built-in BMS, you will have plenty of space available. I've worked with more than 40 Kelly controllers for 9 years, they have improved a lot of power issues. Today I just finished a 1975 VW Bus, it is like new, using the ADC 9" motor, the Kelly and 144V100Ah pack. This Bus will go to Canada in 2 or 3 weeks. PM me if interested.


----------



## voganni (Jan 17, 2009)

ekthor said:


> Get a 144V400A controller from Kelly, I sell them at 700USD includes J1, J2 harness, USB cable and free shipping. By all means use Lithium battery pack with a 144V100Ah you can get 75MPH and 50Mile range easily. How much you get now with Lead Acid? No more than 30 miles I bet. Need more range? simply add battery modules, I have 200Mile range in my VW bug. I also sell the battery modules, with built-in BMS, you will have plenty of space available. I've worked with more than 40 Kelly controllers for 9 years, they have improved a lot of power issues. Today I just finished a 1975 VW Bus, it is like new, using the ADC 9" motor, the Kelly and 144V100Ah pack. This Bus will go to Canada in 2 or 3 weeks. PM me if interested.
> 
> View attachment 131593


Ekhor, are you still a Kelly dealer? I'm interested in the KDH14601-E. PM me at [email protected]


----------



## ekthor (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Voganni, yep, I sent you an e-mail a couple of days ago.


----------



## voganni (Jan 17, 2009)

ekthor said:


> Hello Voganni, yep, I sent you an e-mail a couple of days ago.


Hmm, I didn't see a previous email. Anyway, I decided to have the Curtis repaired.


----------

